# to know trivia



## Carlo66

Bonjour, how would I translate the following sentence: "He know lots of trivia". Is it "Il connaît beaucoup de faits" or "Il sait beaucoup de faits"? Thanks for helping - merci de votre aide!


----------



## Itisi

C'est dit dans quel contexte ?


----------



## Carlo66

describing someone how knows the answers to many trivia questions, like in gameshows as "who wants to be a millionaire". Describing someone who has a lot of general knowledge.


----------



## Itisi

(I asked because I wondered if it was a disparaging remark or just a statement of facts.  It sounds more like the latter...) 
*
trivia* _n_ (general knowledge) sujets divers _nmpl_
    faits (intéressants) _nmpl_
    données (intéressantes), anecdotes _nfpl_
    culture générale _nf_
_I honestly don't know where she picks up all this trivia.   Franchement, j'ignore d'où elle tire tous ces sujets divers. 
_
I think those would be the best.  And it would be 'Il connaît etc.


----------



## Carlo66

So it would be: _Il connaît beaucoup de faits (intéressants)?_


----------



## Chimel

Carlo66 said:


> describing someone how knows the answers to many trivia questions, like in gameshows as "who wants to be a millionaire". Describing someone who has a lot of general knowledge.


In this context, the concept of_ trivia_ is probably difficult to translate into French, we wouldn't spontaneously speak of_ faits intéressants_ or_ sujet divers_:
Il connaît des tas de choses
Il a réponse à tout


----------



## JClaudeK

WR said:


> [....]
> culture générale _nf_


vs


> trivia
> details or information that are not important
> _She has an encyclopedic knowledge of sports trivia_
> 
> futilités
> trivia about movie stars and rock bands - des futilités à propos des vedettes de film et des groupes de rock



A mon avis, "avoir de la culture générale" n'est pas la même chose que "to know lots of trivia".



Chimel said:


> Il connaît des tas de choses



Edit: ou: _Il en connaît un rayon sur les actualités des sujets triviaux_


----------



## Itisi

Mais ça peut être la capitale de l'Uruguay...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Trivia is not necessarily _actualités_, and very often not _culture _or _intéréssant_.  I'd prefer *futilités* if I had to choose.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Agreed with Keith, Chambers gives "trifles" as a synonym - _broutilles/bagatelle_s for WR dictionary.


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai barré "_actualités"._

Peut-être "Il en connaît un rayon sur des tas de banalités."


----------



## Itisi

Bien sûr, 'trivia' veut dire ça, mais dans ce contetxte, je ne pense pas que cela convienne.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Itisi said:


> Bien sûr, 'trivia' veut dire ça, mais dans ce contetxte, je ne pense pas que cela convienne.



Ça voudrait dire que "trivia" n'est pas le bon mot?


----------



## Itisi

*Uncle Bob*, je ne pense pas que 'broutilles/bagatelles/futilités' conviennent dans ce contexte.


----------



## joelooc

il a une bonne/vaste culture générale


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> il a une bonne/vaste culture générale


culture générale *≠ *knowledge of trivia



> *culture générale*
> _(Au singulier)_ Ensemble de connaissances générales sur la littérature, l’histoire, la philosophie, les sciences et les arts, que doivent posséder, au sortir de l’adolescence, tous ceux qui forment l’élite de la nation.


----------



## Keith Bradford

joelooc said:


> il a une bonne/vaste culture générale


  See #9.

Some examples of trivia:

Who Leonardo di Caprio was dating in 1995.
The name of the Japanese manga artist who created _Dragon Ball_ in 1984.
Which game of the _Assassin's Creed_ series takes place in ancient Egypt.
Some examples of _culture générale_:

The name of the king who succeeded Elizabeth I.
The difference between a metaphor and a simile.
The longest mountain range in Italy.


----------



## JClaudeK

Une idée (peut-être un peu farfelue):
"Il a une vaste culture à la _Trivial Pursuit/ une vaste « culture Trivial Poursuit »."   _


----------



## Itisi

*general knowledge* _n_ (commonly known facts) culture générale _nf_
  The team won the pub quiz thanks to the breadth of its general knowledge.


Carlo66 said:


> like in gameshows as "who wants to be a millionaire".


Bon, alors, *JCK*, ce serait plutôt à la Qui veut devenir millionnaire' !


----------



## Itisi

PS -  



Carlo66 said:


> Describing someone who has a lot of general knowledge.


 Quelqu'un qui a un bon niveau de culture générale.


----------



## JClaudeK

Carlo66 said:


> Describing someone who has a lot of general knowledge.
> 
> 
> Itisi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un qui a un bon niveau de culture générale.
Click to expand...

 Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par là.

Il me semblait qu'il était entendu que "culture générale" *≠ "*knowledge of trivia". (see #17)


----------



## Itisi

Pas pour *Carlo66*.  

Entendu par certains.  J'ai déjà donnné mon opinion plus haut.  Moi, je pense que 'culture générale' se défend, bien que ce ne soit pas un niveau de culture élevé, c'est clair !


----------



## JClaudeK

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte ....


----------



## Itisi

Voir :  Trivia Questions & Answers


Itisi said:


> je ne pense pas que 'broutilles/bagatelles/futilités' conviennent dans ce contexte.


Pas parce que je trouve ça d'un haut niveau de culture, mais parce que ce ne serait pas exact.


----------



## joelooc

C'est également la raison pour laquelle j'ai insisté sur cette traduction de "trivia"; pas parce qu'elle convient lexicamelent mais parce qu'elle répond à la question de Carlo 66 (locuteur austro-germanique)


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> pas parce qu'elle convient lexicamelent mais parce qu'elle répond à la question de Carlo 66 (locuteur austro-germanique)





Carlo66 said:


> describing someone how knows the answers to many trivia questions, like in gameshows as "who wants to be a millionaire". Describing someone who has a lot of general knowledge.


Et si Carlo66 se méprenait tout simplement sur le sens de "general knowledge"? (Peut-être se manifestera-t-il encore ?)
Dans l'OP et dans la première partie de #3, il insiste sur "trivia questions".

Je réitère donc ma proposition
"Il a une vaste culture à la _Trivial Pursuit/ une vaste culture « Trivial Poursuit »."  _ (qui, pour moi, se justifie par la similitude entre _trivia _et _Trivial poursuit_).

Ou, comme le suggère Itisi
_"Il a une vaste culture à la « Qui veut devenir millionnaire »
_
Ou:_
"He know lots of trivia". >> _
"Il est incollable pour les questions _à la « Qui veut devenir millionnaire »."
_


----------



## Itisi

En tout cas, le dictonnaire de WR cite 'culture générale' parmi les traductions possibles de 'trivia'.  



Chimel said:


> Il connaît des tas de choses


Personnellement, c'est ce que je dirais spontanément.


----------



## JClaudeK

Itisi said:


> En tout cas, le dictonnaire de WR cite 'culture générale' parmi les traductions possibles de 'trivia'.


On ne va pas refaire toute la discussion . (le dictonnaire de WR n'est pas infaillible !)


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> On ne va pas refaire toute la discussion . (le dictonnaire de WR n'est pas infaillible !)



1.  Mais on n'a fait que ça ! 
2.  Je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## joelooc

C'est exactement ça: que ce soit Trivial Pursuit ,Qui Veut Devenir Millionaire ou Questions pour un Champion, les questions de culture populaire ne relevant pas d'un domaine précis sont classées "Culture Générale" à tort ou à raison.


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> les questions de culture populaire ne relevant pas d'un domaine précis sont classées "Culture Générale" à tort ou à raison.


Mais "culture générale" n'exprime pas la même chose que "trivia" (sinon, pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé "general culture" ?!)
Si on traduisait "trivia" par ce terme (certes très vaste), la traduction serait très infidèle.


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> On ne va pas refaire toute la discussion .)


Ben, si !


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> (sinon, pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé "general culture" ?!)


On dirait plutôt 'general knowledge', qui passe mieux, (mais ça ne nous avance pas)...


----------



## DearPrudence

(et un bon exemple de trivia, ça serait pas de savoir que "Who wants to be a millionaire?" est "Qui veut* gagner des millions ?*" en France ? )


----------



## Itisi

(Ce n'est pas mon fort...)


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> (et un bon exemple de trivia, ça serait pas de savoir que "Who wants to be a millionaire?" est "Qui veut* gagner des millions ?*" en France ? )



Bien sûr, maintenant que tu le dis ! Mais vu que je ne regarde jamais ce genre d'émission ......



Itisi said:


> On dirait plutôt 'general knowledge'


C'est une erreur de ma part, effectivement.


----------

